# Need A Cypress I.D



## windyridgebowman (May 7, 2013)

This is supposed to be old growth Cypress.It was u[attachment=24545][attachment=24546]used to construct large Holding tanks in the early 1900's. It was covered in 1/4 inch of crud. Sort of an olive color with dark gray-brown rings. Very light fuzz came up when sanded, didn't notice a smell. Any help would be appreciated.[attachment=24547][attachment=24548]


----------



## windyridgebowman (May 8, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Can you snap a picture with a tape on them for size perspective? Looks to me like long leaf pine (not old growth). covered in muck for a 100+ years does change colors in wood.


pictures are of 1 1/4 inch wide by 2-4 inches. The wood had to be rot and mildew resistant for the application it was used in. I think the olive color is the true color of the wood. The large tanks are all cypress for sure. I didn't know whether the small ones" this wood" was or not. The place was started in the 1850's so assumed the wood was all old growth. as some of it is 4 by 6 by 30 to 60 ft long.


----------

